# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تسهيلاً لحفظ القرآن ومراجعته - المصحف مقسمًا أثماناً مع التلاوة بورش ( أو أرباعاً برواية حفص )

## رضا الحملاوي

*المصحف المجزأ لتسهيل حفظ القرآن الكريم* *برواية ورش عن نافع


**أولا شرح للطريقة 

http://safeshare.tv/w/sEBKdNtaSK

http://safeshare.tv/w/sNHCyuCtMQ


وهنا المصحف مجزأ أثماناً (** لوحة الحفظ* *) 
مع الاستعانة بتلاوات لبعض المشايخ (* *الثمن السمعي** )


* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  * للقارئ الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...=364&Itemid=87

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: *للقارئ الشيخ عمر القزابري
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...=362&Itemid=86

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  * للقارئ الشيخ لعيون الكوشي
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...=365&Itemid=88

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *القارئ الشيخ ياسين الجزائري
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...=299&Itemid=79
*


مراجعة الحزب رواية ورش ( صوت وصورة )

*http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...629&Itemid=113
*


 ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
المصحف كاملا برواية حفص عن عاصم
**مقسم صفحة صفحة لتسهيل الحفظ و المراجعة


* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الشيخ سعد الغامدي
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...518&Itemid=100


* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الشيخ الحصري برواية حفص قريبا إن شاء الله 
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...=515&Itemid=97

**

المصحف مقسم ربع ربع
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...d=35&Itemid=31


**المراجعة ( مرئية )
http://www.alkiram.com/index.php?opt...641&Itemid=114
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المصحف مكتوب بالأثمان برواية ورش

http://www.mediafire.com/download/1z...8%B1%D8%B4.rar

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أسهل طريقة لحفظ القرآن الكريم - الشيخ د. عبد المحسن القاسم إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي
http://majles.alukah.net/t124554/#post763022
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أقوى طريقة لحفظ القرآن .(.للكبار ) محمد جمعة*
http://safeshare.tv/w/kArGnzaPBG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الكلمات الحسان فيما يعين على الحفظ والانتفاع بالقرآن
*


> http://www.archive.org/download/kalaliqad/kalimat.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t83322/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أحسن طرق الحفظ (لحفظ القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي ومتون العلم منثورها ومنظومها).

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=345090

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t88999/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t88822/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t73700/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t105364/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t98910/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مصحف الشيخ عبدالفتاح حميداتو برواية ورش عن نافع بطريقة الحدر

وهي الإسراع في القراءة  ... والاستماع للقرآن حدراً يساعد كثيراً من يريد المراجعة والتأكد من نسبة إتقان حفظه


http://koonoz.blogspot.com/2015/02/A...ou-mushaf.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------

